# Kristall Weizen



## Curry (10/6/05)

G'day all,

I am regularly in New Zealand and I have come to love Monteith's beers very much, especially there limited releases.

Unfortunately they didn't release a Autumn seasonal this year like they did last year. Last autumn they released their Kristall Weizen which was one of the nicest beers I have had; you can check out the details at:-

Monteith's Kristall Weizen

The thing I loved most about this brew was the subtle clove-like spicy aroma and taste and seeing they didn't release it this year I would like to try and make a clone (well as close as possible). I have heard that in order to get this clove-like taste you need to ferment at low temperatures, say around 15 degrees with a special type of yeast.

On their website they say:-



> It boasts golden colours and spicy, citrus, clove notes. The wheat delivers a dry, light maltiness, while Hallertaun hops leave a background bitterness. Effervescent, with a tingling mouthfeel, it's perfect for early Autumn



also



> Monteith's Kristall Weizen has dry malty characteristics from the use of a special German wheat malt, finished with fine, smooth malt notes and a pale golden colour from the use of a Munich-style malt and given further complexity by the traditional decoction process used in its brewing. The key flavours are its subtle cloves, fruity esters and spicy notes, derived from the German weizen bier yeast used in the fermentation.



finishing off by saying



> Monteith's Kristall Weizen has a low perceived bitterness of 14.




Has anyone come across a brew like this and tried to make something similar? I hope to try and start brewing this one in the next week and I am trying to get some ingredients sorted.

If anyone has any thoughts on how I could do this brew using a partial mash I would be much appreciated.

Happy drinking to you on the weekend.

Regards

Curry


----------



## BRAD T (10/6/05)

Hi Curry,
 I have just brewed the following all grain today,

3kg Weyerman Wheat Malt
1kg Pilsner Malt
300g Carapils 
100g Cararaoma

Single Step Mash @ 66deg, 60min

14g Hallertau Pellets(4.5% AA) 60min
12g Vanguard pellets (6.00%AA) 15 min
14g Saaz Pellets (4.00%AA) 15min

According to Beertools this would give me an IBU of 13.1

Wyeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen

This is not a Crystal weizen but a regular or hefeweizen
if made with wheat malt extract it would maybe turn out like a Crystal especially if you used gelatine as a finings in the 2ndary ferment.

Cheers
BradT


----------



## Curry (15/6/05)

Thanks Brad,

I'll have a look into using gelatine.

Thanks for the advice

Cheers

Curry


----------



## mje1980 (15/6/05)

Mate if you are kegging, the hefeweizens i've done have all become crystal clear after 6-8 weeks, so you could just wait. 

My .02c worth.


----------



## Weizguy (15/6/05)

Curry,

Please ensure that you use a Weizen yeast (Wyeast or Whitelabs, or whatever U can get). This will produce the flavours U want.

Kristall is a filtered version, and some say that filtering removes some of the flavours.
As *mje* sez, the beer will fall clear eventually, but I like to drink 'em young and cloudy, and more flavoursome IMO.

I can PM U with an extract recipe if U wish, or just browse this forum for a decent PM recipe.

If U try, U should B able 2 find some Schofferhofer Kristallweizen in the bottle shops.

Seth out 4 now


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/6/05)

Weihenstephaner Kristallweissbier is freely available at Dan Murphy's these days.

Very good lawnmower beer. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Curry (15/6/05)

Hey Guys,

I had a Weihenstephaner Kristallweissbier (bottle) at the Lowenbrau Keller on the weekend and I thought it was tasteless compared to the Monteith's version.

I certainly intend on using a weizen yeast, more than likely a Whitelabs one. Unfortunately I will not be kegging, so I might just try the gelatine as suggested and see how it goes.

Thanks for the inputs.

Cheers

Curry


----------



## Weizguy (15/6/05)

> Weihenstephaner Kristallweissbier is freely available at Dan Murphy's these days.
> 
> Very good lawnmower beer.
> 
> Warren -



U can laminate that comment and post it on the Brewery wall.

Have also seen Erdinger Weizen, Dunkelwiezen and Pikantus Dunkelweizenbock. Good Winter drinkin' :beer: 



> <chopped> I had a Weihenstephaner Kristallweissbier (bottle) at the Lowenbrau Keller on the weekend and I thought it was tasteless compared to the Monteith's version.
> 
> I certainly intend on using a weizen yeast, more than likely a Whitelabs one. Unfortunately I will not be kegging, so I might just try the gelatine as suggested and see how it goes.
> 
> ...



Maybe it's coz the Monteiths hasn't travelled too far. Weizens are sensitive beasts in their native environment. I think the German's flavour is "tired", for want of a better term", after the long trip.

Maybe U could split the batch and give 1/2 the gelatine, and have the other 1/2 mit hefe. Seriously, I started drinking hefeweizen (after moving from Redback) and find the Kristall to be overly polished. I likes the beer with all it's rough edges, but not too much phenolix, thanx. Plenty of banana, and perhaps a slice of lemon to accentuat the malt. I have converted a few with my weizens...

...and never put lemon in a dunkel, for U shall surely be ill.

Uncle Seth out  :beerbang:


----------



## facter (15/6/05)

i have never udnerstood why anyone would drink kristalweizen - its tasteless - and the best part of a weizen is the extra flavour from the extra yeast! I make sure all my bits are swirled before ending the pour, and as someone who bottles its the best thing ever.

thumbs down to the filtered weizen! It only came about in the beer because ppl were obsessed with clear beer back in the day....


----------



## Curry (16/6/05)

Hey Facter,

I couldnt agree more after trying the Weihenstephaner on the weekend, but the Monteith's was a completely different beast. You could really taste the 'spicy clove'. As Weizguy said it might be because of the distance traveled; as I bought the Monteith's in New Zealand when I was over there with work.

-----------------------

This leads me onto a further question.

What I am aiming for here is the real 'spicy clove' taste, is it just the yeast fermentation temperature that controls this or is it something else as well.

Cheers

Curry

P.S. Have a look at Monteith's new seasonal; Winter Ale


Monteith's Winter Ale


----------



## Weizguy (16/6/05)

Curry,

Just had a thought. Maybe U might want to brew using NZ Hallertau to capture the flavour of the Monteith's. About 4AAU (1 oz/ 28g of 4% AA hops).

Some of the beer flavour may be hop flavour rather than other perceived spiciness/cloviness.

My 2c, for a while, anyway.

Seth


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/6/05)

Weizguy said:


> Maybe it's coz the Monteiths hasn't travelled too far. Weizens are sensitive beasts in their native environment. I think the German's flavour is "tired", for want of a better term", after the long trip.
> [post="63593"][/post]​




Tyranny of distance Weiz or do those wily Germans merely send us all their sheizen instead of weizen and keep all the good stuff for themselves?

I often wonder. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (16/6/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Weizguy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's coz the Monteiths hasn't travelled too far. Weizens are sensitive beasts in their native environment. I think the German's flavour is "tired", for want of a better term", after the long trip.
> ...



Warren,

I'd hate to think that the fastidious Germans would deliberately short-change us with second quality "bier". :blink: 

I know that my wheat beers have a shortish shelf life, and would hope that the Weizen producers of Germany wouldn't export beer that is unstable or has a short shelf life.

But, no worries, coz u can make your own fresh product right here in your own home!!!

Seth out


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/6/05)

Weiz,

Just a bit of a suspicious hunch. The complete Weihenstephaner tasted here seems to be lacking compared to samples in Munich, particularly the Tradition Bayrisch Dunkel.

Maybe just nostalgia talking. Agree with you though. Easier to make your own. B) 

Warren -


----------

